# Legacy of Death Part VI: Like a Snake Eating its Own Tail...and it is Dead



## TerraDave (May 20, 2013)

_Watercross summary on its way._

Link to the Last Thread

Out of Character Thread

Roll 20


----------



## TerraDave (May 20, 2013)

The cold embraces them and they stand in the same circle of stones, next to the same stream, they did over 18 moons before.

It does not seem like that long ago. 

They agree to head away from the old tomb, at least briefly, and climb up into the mountains, to explore the nearby cave that may be the entrance to an old dwarven hold. 

Many such holds are scattered across the Shadow Coast. Remnants of a great dwarven kingdom, which long ago fell into a familiar pattern of hubris, blood shed, decadence, decline, and finally fall. 

.................................................................................................

You all approach the opening. Water cascades down the side of the mountain.

It is not just a simple cave. 

(Please see roll20, I will email an invite to the campaign there. EDIT: I have put the Roll20 link in the first post of this thread)


----------



## ecayford (May 21, 2013)

TerraDave said:


> The cold embraces them and they stand in the same circle of stones, next to the same stream, they did over 18 moons before.
> 
> It does not seem like that long ago.
> 
> ...




finally we will rid this ancestral home of whatever lurks here!


----------



## TerraDave (May 21, 2013)

_take a look at the map_

You enter the chamber, the sound of the waterfall loudly echoing. You can continue south or west. 

In the opening, there is scattered ruble, and a sort of ruble pile in the south-west corner.


----------



## ecayford (May 22, 2013)

forge will listen and examine the immediate area for any dangers (27 perception).  If he thinks its safe he will move cautiously into the entrance between the two ways of moving forward (SE).


----------



## Buckthorn (May 23, 2013)

Buckthorn will look for any tracks or trails, any signs of animals... or other creatures? (Dungeoneering).  Buckthorn will examine the rubble in the Southwest corner from afar, he will move within 2 squares of it (keeping one empty square between himself and the rubble for now).


----------



## TerraDave (May 23, 2013)

No immediate dangers or traps are noted.

The pile of rubble seems to have a stalagmite or some solid stone at its core. 

Due in part to the hard ground and the exposure to the outside, tracks here are quite faint. But at some point, there was something. 

_You can see bit more on the map. Keep going!_


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 24, 2013)

Does Nar-Heru sense any magic, especially from the rubble pile? Roll 40 Arcana on d20.  If there is, he try and determine what, still staying a square away.


----------



## TerraDave (May 24, 2013)

(40?!) This area does not currently radiate magic.

Something is off on the "ruble pile". Could it be the result of somekind of unatural phenomenon. Possibly. You are not exactly sure what.


----------



## Jin Abackis (May 24, 2013)

I walk over to the ruble pile and take a closer look. But I don't touch anything.


----------



## TerraDave (May 24, 2013)

You learn nothing more then the other arcanist.


----------



## Jin Abackis (May 27, 2013)

I tell the others to stand clear and slowly remove some of the ruble to get a better look at the stalagmite or stone at its core.


----------



## TerraDave (May 27, 2013)

You see more stone.


----------



## Jin Abackis (May 28, 2013)

Is there anything unusual about the stone – any markings?  Is it all the same type of stone down deeper?


----------



## TerraDave (May 28, 2013)

_sigh_

You may go west or south or exit the cavern and return to the circle of stones.


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 28, 2013)

Nar will glance at the ceiling above the pile of rubble to see if anything unusual is there.  As long as nothing is there, let's move on.  West past the water?


----------



## TerraDave (May 28, 2013)

You note nothing that distinguishes that part of the ceiling from the rest. 

You all continue. In the next cavern the sound of the waterfall echoes loudly. You see another odd rubble pile. And something that looks more like a statue of a warrior, albeit quite weathered.

You may leave the chamber by heading southward.


----------



## Jin Abackis (May 28, 2013)

I glance at the new rubble pile and make a mental note that I will let the dwarf play with the rocks and dirt piles in the future.
I make Arcane check (26) to see if there is anything odd with the statue.


----------



## TerraDave (May 28, 2013)

_odd indeed...._

Its "purpose" here is unclear and it is no obvious deity or incarnate. But this is a strange world to you. It is fairly weathered. Not clear if this is age...the proximity to the waterfall...or something else.


----------



## Jin Abackis (May 28, 2013)

Is the mass of the new rubble pile about the same as the mass the statue? 
But I draw my sword and take a closer look at the statue keeping one empty square away for now.   If there are any symbols or markings on the statue, I make a history check (40 ) to determine if I recognize anything about them.


----------



## TerraDave (May 28, 2013)

(Simorai, I have a classic view for enworld, and its really hard for me to see your font color, if you want a color, I guess pick one that is slightly brighter)

The mass of the rubble(s) seem to be somewhat less then the statue. 

Symbols on the statue, not really. Markings...maybe a closer look (ie perception check).


----------



## Jin Abackis (May 28, 2013)

I have this funny feeling that I’m being lured in, but I take a closer look and make a perception check (34).
I have this funny feeling that I’m being lured in, but I take a closer look and make a perception check (34).

(I wasn't using a color but do either of these work better?)


----------



## TerraDave (May 28, 2013)

_I can see the first line clearly. Red is the "nar" color. Light blue is fine...but you should actually only use it for in character dialogue._

You take a very good look.

Bite marks?


----------



## Jin Abackis (May 28, 2013)

I examine the other rubble piles (perception 26).  If nothing looks interesting, I suggest moving southward.


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 28, 2013)

Nar moves down to the rubble pile below Buckthorn.  With a 29 perception check, he looks for evidence that the pile was once a statue.


----------



## TerraDave (May 28, 2013)

It could have been. Assuming it is 1) very old, 2)some accelerated decay, either from the weakness of the statue or the environment, or 3) some interaction that would cause it to start to breakdown. (or some combination there of). 

This in turn implies that the statue statue is of course _relatively_ recent.

(more map revealed). You can actually go east, south of where you were, or south-west.


----------



## ecayford (May 28, 2013)

Forge examines the water to see if there is anything in the pool that poses a threat or looks valuable.  36 perception.


----------



## Jin Abackis (May 28, 2013)

I mention to the group that a relatively recent (stone) statue and chewed up piles of former statues may be the work of a basilisk. Keep your eyes open or closed.


----------



## TerraDave (May 28, 2013)

Forge, the water flows swiftly. From the right vantage point outside it might be something to see. You see no treasure or other notable items within it. 

_When you are ready, let me know if you are heading out the south east corner, the south west corner, or just heading out. You can always jump in the waterfall._


----------



## Jin Abackis (May 28, 2013)

Simorai takes a peak around the south west corner.  If he sees anything that looks like a lizard, he tries not to look at it directly and averts his eyes. 
He is also pretty sure he forgot his anti-gaze, mirror glasses on his workbench.  But he takes a quick look in his backpack anyway.  These are his own design with mirrors on the front to reflect the gaze and a series of angled mirrors behind the front mirror that allows the user to see forward.  Someday Simorai will explain the magic of optics from the school of physics to Nar.  Let him find that one in his book of vile darkness.


----------



## TerraDave (May 28, 2013)

_more map revealed_

Simorai does have quite an imagination.


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 29, 2013)

Nar approaches the South East looking around.  Are the torches (?) on the map real?  As if someone was maintaining the cave?


----------



## ecayford (May 29, 2013)

Forge will scope out the SW opening.


----------



## TerraDave (May 29, 2013)

_Map anomalies..._

The lights are faint, perhaps remnants from a ancient time when this cavern was dug out. 

There are some black and grey lines that are from the "tiles" joining that you can ignore. 

"No Exit" is not actually written on the ground, but does mean that is a dead end. 

_You see _

Forge, you see another sub-cavern and what may be another exit to the outside.

Nar, you see the glint of some shiny things scattered on the floor, and another one of those rubble piles.


----------



## ecayford (May 29, 2013)

Forge will cautiously enter the subchamber


----------



## Jin Abackis (May 29, 2013)

Simorai will also enter the SW subchamber


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 29, 2013)

"Forge, there's some shiny stuff over here!​"

Nar will summon his mage hand to pick up one of the shiny objects and bring it back to him.


----------



## TerraDave (May 29, 2013)

_More map revealed_

_Forge enters the north-south-west chamber, the genie-kin looks south..._ 

Forge, you confirm the outside exit (towards the northside). Simorai looks to the south, south west chamber. They each see more ruble piles, and Simorai sees another weathered statue.

Nar brings a gold coin to his hand. He sees more scattered before him (you can see these on the map).


----------



## Jin Abackis (May 29, 2013)

Simorai cautiously approaches and examines the new statue.


----------



## ecayford (May 29, 2013)

Forge will move back to the room that Nar is examining.  Not purely out of greed (but almost).


----------



## TerraDave (May 29, 2013)

The warlord hisses: _"gold you say"_

Simorai: it is similar to the other. Though you know see bite marks more easily. 

Forge: you cross over, and come a bit closer then the elf. A pile of treasure sits there.


----------



## Jin Abackis (May 29, 2013)

Simorai does one final scan of the room (perception check - 26).  If nothing looks interesting, Simorai heads over to the room with the gold.


----------



## TerraDave (May 29, 2013)

_your text is black again_

You look around. You see another statue, to the east. This is clearly dwarven, and in good condition. Except for the bite marks. Large ones. 

It has a clear look of horror and...pleading?...on its stone face. 

You look in the direction it does. 

You see the large, 8 legged lizard as it looks towards you. You start to feel...less mobile.

*All should roll for initiative on Roll20*


----------



## Jin Abackis (May 29, 2013)

Simorai - initiative 19


----------



## ecayford (May 29, 2013)

Forge initiative 28


----------



## Jin Abackis (May 29, 2013)

Since Simorai already believed that there was a Basilisk around and was trying to be cautious, is there any chance that he was able to avert his eyes before the Basilisk used his gaze?
Simorai is also thinking “Meet your demise, you odious solid-aggregate consuming sauria.”  But for the dwarf’s sake he will translate and say: “I’m ‘a gonna kill you smelly rocking-eating lizz-ard.”


----------



## TerraDave (May 29, 2013)

But he was looking around. And he wasn't fully affected by the gaze. 

Yet.


----------



## Buckthorn (May 29, 2013)

Buckthorn initiative 17.  Buckthorn will avoid looking at the Basilisk.


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 30, 2013)

Nar initiative 34


----------



## TerraDave (May 30, 2013)

Simorai may not have been ask quick as he hoped. The elf and dwarf on the other hand, perhaps annoyed that something is distracting them from their gold, are ready to act!

Order (Nar and Forge won initiative)

Nar
Forge
*Basilisk*
Simorai
Buckthorn
Dayereth
......
Nar
Forge
etc.

Nar and Forge should go. Now. 

(Note: the way this works is that Nar and Forge act, in what ever order their action is posted, then the creature, then all of you, in what ever order is posted, then the creature...)


----------



## ecayford (May 30, 2013)

Forge searches his memory for any tribal knowledge of such a beast (dungeoneering 37), moves forward with shield raised and lashes out with two well-placed blows (bash and pummel 31 and 35 vs. AC, if either hits its dazed, 19 and 20 damage if hits)


----------



## TerraDave (May 30, 2013)

Looking at it will make its gaze more effective, though you have to be practically blind to have no chance of being affected. Trying to avert your eyes while attacking gives you some defense, but also gives some to it (total concealment, -5 to hit). Distance from it also helps. 

Forge, you give it a big scratch on the head and daze it. (1 hit, 1 miss). You do start to feel its baleful affects, and are slowed (end of its turn).


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 30, 2013)

Nar-Heru moves 2 squares to the right, and chants a quick summoning spell.  Behind the Basilisk (opposite Forge) a fiery Magma Beast appears, eager to cook a lizard.

Magma attack 31 v reflex, 17 damage, ongoing 5 fire and slowed (save ends both)


----------



## TerraDave (May 30, 2013)

_you need to say when these conditions end._

The burning lizard slow turns its gaze to the beast and artificer. But Forge has distracted it too much (roll 3 and 4, minus the mark...). 

Forge gets his free attack. Then everyone can go.


----------



## ecayford (May 30, 2013)

Dumb lizard.  As it turns it's head, Forge cracks it across the head, knocking it off balance and follows it up with another thundering blow.  (Forge hits it, knocks it prone, hits it again and does a total of 48 damage).


----------



## ecayford (May 30, 2013)

The warlord moves into the fray, stabbing the unbalanced lizard in the head, causing it to expose it's vulnerable neck to another viscous blow from Forge.  (death from two sides, both get melee basic attacks and if both hit, which they did, ally's attack is a crit.  Warlord does 16, Forge does 56!  124 total damage this round from forge, not that I'm counting!)


----------



## Jin Abackis (May 30, 2013)

If Simorai is not slowed, he moves next to Forge (NW diagonal box from him).  Attacks with an At-Will (Magic Weapon -  36 vs AC,  Damage - 18).  If it hits, Forge is +1 to hit and +6 damage until the end of my next turn and slides the lizard 1 square south.  As a minor, Simorai marks the lizard.


----------



## ecayford (May 30, 2013)

Simorai said:


> If Simorai is not slowed, he moves next to Forge (NW diagonal box from him).  Attacks with an At-Will (Magic Weapon -  36 vs AC,  Damage - 18).  If it hits, Forge is +1 to hit and +6 damage until the end of my next turn and slides the lizard 1 square south.  As a minor, Simorai marks the lizard.




OOC: Does Simorai have a good melee basic attack that the warlord can trigger?  Don't want to hog all the fun.


----------



## ecayford (May 30, 2013)

Forge hits the beast again (brash strike for 27 damage forgot Simorai's bonus).  Forge grants CA to it and it is no longer dazed.  Warlord misses on suprise attack (may be out of turn here).


----------



## Jin Abackis (May 30, 2013)

Forge - your MBA is better


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 30, 2013)

Nar fires a mystical bolt of flame (magic missile 14 damage).  The Magma beast attacks again and fumbles.


----------



## TerraDave (May 30, 2013)

The magma beast trips and is prone. The other stoner is bloody.


----------



## Jin Abackis (May 30, 2013)

Jumped the gun (delete)


----------



## Buckthorn (May 30, 2013)

Buckthorn will move 2-3 squares to the southeast - trying to keep as much distance between himself and the lizard while maintaining line of sight.  Buckthorn will mark the lizard as his quarry and will also avert his gaze.  He will shoot at it with twin strike.

Buckthorn gets a critical on the 1st arrow and a 36 to hit with the second.  Damage on 1st arrow is 51.  Damage with second arrow is 10 if it hits with an attack roll of 36.


----------



## TerraDave (May 31, 2013)

Even with eyes closed, you strike true with 1 arrow.

Its impressive in a zen sort of way. (Unless of course, you actually did not avert your gaze). 

The lizard, now quite bloody, turns its gaze on Forge, the warlord, and the ranger. (Buckthorn gets a bonus to defense). 

It gets some revenge. 

(all 3 hit, all restrained, 31 damage). 

They seem to be _hardening_....fast. 

Buckthorn -31 HP restrained (save ends), slowed
Dayereth -31 HP restrained (save ends), slowed
*Forge* -31 HP restrained (save ends), slowed
Nar
Sim slowed
Magma beast slowed, prone

Basilisk bloodied


----------



## ecayford (May 31, 2013)

Summoning his growing rage, Forge blasts the beast twice (brash strike, grants CA to it again. Action point brash strike (extra D from warlord and artificer) Both hit for total of 69 damage).  The warlord attempts to distract the beast to allow another shot for Forge but Forge misses that one.  Forge shakes off the effects the the lizards stony gaze. (save vs. restrained).

If the lizard makes it through the round and attacks forge with a close or melee attack, he'll use his sheild block interrupt.

Edit: Warlord makes his save as well.


----------



## Jin Abackis (May 31, 2013)

Simorai activates Promise of Storm (minor) to unleash more elemental damage.  Seeing the blooded lizard gives him Borrowed Confidence (minor instead of move action) to roll twice for attacks.
He attacks the lizard with a Thundering Vortex (burst,  45 (crit) vs. Fort,  Damage - 54) that pulls the lizard up next to Simorai and marks the lizard.  Hoping to finish the lizard off and heal some of the scratches inflicted on his comrades, he (action points) hacks at the lizard to channel a Positive Energy Infusion ( 42 vs. AC, Damage -  38, until the end of his next turn allies can spend a heal surge +6) and slides the lizard back down 1 square.


----------



## ecayford (May 31, 2013)

Ha Ha!  Joroth favors you Simorai!


----------



## TerraDave (May 31, 2013)

The great lizard, having sustained one mortal blow after another (several 18s and 19s, plus 2 20s and and a crit from a power) finally collapses.

You cannot benefit from the infusion upon it (though you can heal otherwise). 

And it in no way effects Buckthorn's savings throw.


----------



## Jin Abackis (May 31, 2013)

Simorai walks over to Buckthorn.  If Buckthorn misses his save, Simorai will empower a Swift Mender construct (minor action) to aid him with another savings throw.


----------



## TerraDave (May 31, 2013)

Along with the halfling...there is of course the rest of this place.


----------



## Buckthorn (May 31, 2013)

Buckthorn fails his first save (4).  Assuming Simorai helps him with Swift Mender Buckthorn rolled again and made the second save.  Assuming he is not turned to stone... Buckthorn suggests carefully examining that nice pile of gold.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 1, 2013)

_Yep, sure are a lot of assumptions in that post._

Buckthorn solidifies into a statue of himself. 


(And I think Randy, over many years, has played the only characters turned to stone in my campaigns)


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 1, 2013)

"I think I have a scroll in here somewhere for this." Nar-Heru digs in his back back for few minutes and pulls out a scroll. "This will take me 30 minutes or so, and can't be interrupted, but Buckthorn should be returned to flesh.  He may need some healing after as well."

Remove Affliction ritual scroll, Heal check 15, Buckthorn takes damage equal to 1/2 total hit points.


----------



## Buckthorn (Jun 3, 2013)

OOC:  Yes... somehow this is feeling oddly familiar.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 4, 2013)

The ritual is completed, no other basilisks or anything else arrives, and the halfling is restored, albeit feeling a bit worse for wear.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 4, 2013)

Simorai walks over to the pile of gold.  Before he dives in for a swim, he scans the room for potential dangers (perception – 25).


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 5, 2013)

You find thousands in gold, silver and valuable _objects d'art_.

You also see the skeleton of a dwarf, next to which, on the wall, is scrawled some crude dwarven runes.


----------



## ecayford (Jun 5, 2013)

Forge will examine the ruins


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 5, 2013)

Even by Forge's standards, the writing is crude. Possibly written by someone barely literate, or in duress, or both.

"I sorry for those stone from monster. Greed and hunger too much. Now Billim stone. Can take no more"


----------



## ecayford (Jun 5, 2013)

"A sad state indeed."  Forge will make what looks to be a last check around the ruins for any other exits or objects of interest.  (34 perception) If none are found, he suggests gathering the treasure and moving on.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 5, 2013)

“Good work Forge, I didn’t know you could read.”   Without touching anything, Simorai examines the treasure for anything magical (Arcana - 29).  He also tries to recall if "Billim" means anything to him (History - 28 ).


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 5, 2013)

No magic is found.

The wall to the south of the treasure area is made up of stones. One might be able to tunnel through, with a fair amount of effort. 

I knew a time when the dwarves of this land, albiet arrogant with wealth and power, at least had a noble reputation. I suppose it is now the Shadow Coast that lives up to its reputation.

_I have made an out character post on this_

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...eath-OoC/page2&p=6141205&posted=1#post6141205


----------



## ecayford (Jun 5, 2013)

"Shall we see what lies beyond the stones?"  forge will examine to make sure we can safely dig through.  31 dungeoneering


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 6, 2013)

"Before we dig, might there be something beyond the waterfall to the North?  It appears as if we might pass through it.  Or did you already look?  I Forget."


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 6, 2013)

The waterfall opens to the outside.

Quite a bit of hard digging (more then just a few hours) would be involved in moving the stones.


----------



## ecayford (Jun 6, 2013)

"I will leave it up to you to decide whether the effort is worth it.  Is there any way for you wizards to determine if anything of note likes beyond?"  Was Forge able to determine anything through his dungeoneering?  Like whether it sounded as if an open space lies beyond?


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 6, 2013)

Simorai has heard of a ritual called Clear the Path that would be helpful.  But he does not have it in his ritual book.   Maybe Nar has it in his book of black magic. 
Thinking that the waterfall may be a portal, Simorai walks over and examines it (arcana - 24).   He also throws a rock through it to see if lands outside or disappears.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 6, 2013)

"It's good to have someone that understands these things. I don't think Clear the Path would work here, as it seems built, not rubble. I was thinking more of Passwall. I could also scry beyond  but I would need to return to Watercross and procure a crystal ball, and there's no guarantee I would find an open space.  It seems we may be best off returning for now.​"


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 6, 2013)

Simorai nods his head as acknowledgement of Nar’s mastery of excavation techniques. Clearly his years of arcane study have not been in vain.  But wouldn’t a mirror also work for scrying.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 6, 2013)

The waterfall is not a portal.

Its all sorts of stone piled in there. Could be a cave in, or piled in on purpose (or some combination). It goes deep: no hollow sound.


----------



## Buckthorn (Jun 7, 2013)

Is there a pool of water under the waterfall?  If so, Buckthorn will examine the pool looking for any hint of subterranean cavern that might be accessible by diving into the pool.  (Perception) (rolls a 1) - "Perhaps somone else would like to take a look?". (Buckthorn does not go into the water)


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 7, 2013)

_I am sorry..actually, no I am not.._

Buckthorn, *still unhealed after his stoning incident*, falls over the waterfall, plummeting a good 80 feet and hitting the water hard. 

He doesn't notice any secret caverns.

(Make an athletics check on roll20)


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 7, 2013)

Simorai was also examining the waterfall (standing near/next to Buckthorn?).  Assuming he can, Simorai tries to Grab the clumsy fool before he falls (Dex check? -  24). 
If he is not within reach or the Grab fails, he does the following.  Despite his better judgment, instinctively his Loyal Unto Death (encounter power, ally within 10) training kicks in (curse his elite Janissary training in the service of the Sultan), teleporting him to swap places with Buckthorn (thinking, as he is falling but providing little comfort, that in his blooded state Buckthorn may not survive the fall and hoping that the teleport 10 squares will reduce the fall/damage on Simorai).


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 8, 2013)

You succeed in swaping places!

Buckthorn, you find yourself back at the top. You feel _lucky_. 

Simorai can make the athletics check.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 9, 2013)

Simorai extends his hand but the cliff seems a little far to grab hold of anything (Athletics – 12).   The water below looks cold.  He tries to use Armathor’s Step (teleport 5) to return to the top of the cliff, land somewhere safe on the cliff wall or the ground.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 10, 2013)

He is 80 feet down, and barely holding on to keep from going farther. (check again). He also didn't land that well (but if it was just hard ground, it would have been worse).

Buckthorn -90 HP, bloodied 
Dayereth -31 HP 
*Forge* -31 HP 
Nar
Sim -26 hp, washing away


----------



## ecayford (Jun 10, 2013)

"Good thing we stocked up on rope."  Forge will tie together two lengths of "50' rope" and lower an end down to Simorai.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 10, 2013)

Simorai tries to get a better hold but feels his grip slipping away (Athletics – 12). He quickly scans the cliff face and underwater for a better location/hold (perception – 20). With a Herculean effort, he swims/climbs to hopefully the better location or at least fights not to be swept away by the water (endurance (crit) – 42).


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 10, 2013)

He easily endures what should be a natural element. 

He can try to climb again (climbing through the waterfall makes it a little harder...but its not_ that_ hard).


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 10, 2013)

Simorai uses the rope to climb up (Athletics - 28).


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 11, 2013)

And you continue to stand there.

Unhealed. 

With the treasure uncollected.


----------



## ecayford (Jun 11, 2013)

Now that that little adventure is over, Forge collects the loot and suggests a short rest before continuing.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 11, 2013)

Simorai uses a healing surge.  Any more old dwarf caves around or back to Watercross?


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 11, 2013)

DM smirks behind screen

The warlord is, coincidentally, I think the only one who has a way to boost normal healing without using a daily, and, eyeing Forge as he collects the gold. 

"You are of course just carrying this."

Forge collects 7500 in gold and about the same amount in gems in items, or about 3000 for each of you, dividing it 5 ways. 

Nar:  _highlight to read_


Spoiler



A tingling in the bones of your hand reaches up through your spine to the back of your mind. You have seemingly been ignoring its prodding. As you are still standing in this cave


----------



## ecayford (Jun 11, 2013)

Warlord: "And as for you, my little friend, please try and avoid swan diving off of cliffs from now on."  Grants Buckthorn healing surge plus 25.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 11, 2013)

TerraDave said:


> Buckthorn -90 HP, bloodied
> Dayereth -31 HP
> *Forge* -31 HP
> Nar
> Sim -26 hp, washing away





_Just let me know how many surges used (at least 1 for the genasi and halfling) and hp restored._


----------



## ecayford (Jun 11, 2013)

Forge and Dayereth each burn one surge.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 11, 2013)

_and hp restored._


----------



## ecayford (Jun 11, 2013)

Does Forge know if any other nearby ruins to be explored or is the rest of the group anxious to return to the Tomb of Horrors?


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 11, 2013)

"Well, seeing as we came all the way our here, perhaps we should stop by the old tomb and make sure nothing new has been going on there.  Perhaps Acererak has been back"  Nar-Heru watches forge gather the treasure then begins to leave the cave.


----------



## Buckthorn (Jun 12, 2013)

Buckthorn burns a second surge - gaining back 83 hp total (29+25+29 = 83).  Buckthorn nods thanks to Simorai and Dayereth.  "Seems to me like there ought to be more to this place... Perhaps I am just becoming used to endless labyrinths."  Buckthorn will look at the floor of the room with the treasure as Forge sweeps up the gold, eyeing it for any signs of a secret / trap door (warily).  If he sees nothing, he will follow the wizard out of the cave.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 12, 2013)

Buckthorn said:


> Buckthorn  "Seems to me like there ought to be more to this place... "





_Does it._ 

The elf leaves and presumably you all follow.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 12, 2013)

The party has arrived at the site of the demi-lich’s last haunt. Before them is a low, flat topped hill, about 200 yards wide and 300 yards long. Only ugly weeds, thorns, and briars grow upon the steep sides and bald top of the 60 high mound. There are black rocks upon the top of the hill, and if these are viewed from a height of about 200’or so above the mound, It will be seen that the whole is shaped like a human skull, with the piles of rock appearing as eye holes, nose hole, and the jagged teeth of a grinning death’s head. A thorough inspection and search of the entire area will reveal only that the north side of the hill has a crumbling cliff of sand and gravel about 20’ high in about the middle of the whole. A low stone ledge overhangs this eroded area, and shrubs and bushes obscure it from observation at a distance.



You vaguely remember _divining_ the proper entrance point and digging into the hill, and can still see the partially collapsed entrance you created.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 13, 2013)

Simorai examines the entrance for signs of recent activity (perception - 26, arcana - 41).


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 13, 2013)

You all approach the hill.

Perception: While some sand has fallen, the opening into the hill and the tunnel beyond is clearly visible. There does seem to be some holes in the floor(?) in the hall ahead, but nothing impedes your access to it. 

Arcana: Only with the keen arcane senses such as you possess could you detect a sort of arcane echo. As if there was once much arcane power in this hill, and it has now faded. Though maybe not entirely. 

You see little sign of recent activity at the entrance.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 13, 2013)

Simorai informs the group that arcane aura of the tomb has faded which may mean that Acererak has abandoned this place. Simorai suggests forming whatever marching order is typical with the group. He procures a light source (e.g., a torch or something better if available), draws his sword, says a quick prayer to Pathar to watch over the road we are about to take, and steps one square into the entrance to get a better look. Simorai avoids the holes.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 13, 2013)

Several pits gape open alona this long hall, and bent, corroded spikes adorn the bottom ofeach one. Decaying murals and paintings on the walls hint at humanoid shapes. Despite the current scraped condition ofthe floor, several sections have the remains of designs and inscriptions. One corridor leads off to the west, and its position requires you to bypass one of the pits to reach it.


This place clearly, and incredibly, deteriorated since most of you were here a year ago.

Nar had a vision of this place as it is (without making the association...). And again. And now. 

You are all facing south. The opening on the west is about 20 feet in. The hall continues beyond it.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 13, 2013)

To those that have been here before, “any preference west or south.”  In the close surroundings, Simorai also studies the murals, paintings, designs and inscriptions for any arcane or historical clues (arcane -  23, history - 41 ).


----------



## Buckthorn (Jun 14, 2013)

Buckthorn will approach carefully the corridor leading off to the west picking his way across the pit (Acrobatics  - 23).  Buckthorn will examine the passage leading to the west (does it appear to have once been a secret door?) Buckthorn seems to recall a door hidden along this corridor disguised to blend into the murals (a creature clinging to a barred gate).  Buckthorn tries to orient himself (Dungeoneering - 31).


----------



## ecayford (Jun 14, 2013)

"I remember this western passage.  You're right, it used to be a secret door, beyond which was a corridor of lightning if I recall.  If Simoria will lead the way, the warlord and I can take rearguard."


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 14, 2013)

We move west. Simorai in the lead.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 14, 2013)

_If you want those HP for your fighter, warlord, or janissary, you need to remind me what you got back... _

As smart as you are, you may realize that the point of all that remains is not really to have any significance, at least beyond this place. 

The halfling, a bit surprisingly, is correct...

As it looked before, can you see the door?






Last time it took Forge falling in multiple pits, having a rope tide to him, pulling a lever he shouldn't, going all the way to the end of the hall, Nar using divination magic, at least once...

This time, Buckthorn easily crosses over into the opening and 10 feet ahead (to the west) sees a battered wood door. He thinks he came this way before.

I will give the others the benefit of the doubt in getting around the pit. The genasi and halfling are at the front. wood elf is in the middle, dwarf and high elf in the back.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 14, 2013)

Simorai checks out the door. If the lock/knob is broken and the door can just be pushed open a little, he looks in the room.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 16, 2013)

After not seeing anything, I will assume at some point he passes through the door...

5 feet beyond, still westword is a 10x15 foot room. There are 3 other exits, all similar doors. Two on the south, and one on the south east.

The others may feel sense of annoyance as they approach this area.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 17, 2013)

"I think these doors lead to the lightning corridor.  Anyone remember which one is right?"


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 17, 2013)

_is any of them?_

You stand there.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 17, 2013)

Simorai asks Buckthorn to help him check the SE door for traps: physical or magical.  If it looks “safe,” he opens the door.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 17, 2013)

_just an aside, as you probably know, anyone can make a perception check for traps...though anyone in this case would be...Forge?_


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 17, 2013)

Simorai checks the SE door for traps (perception - 22).


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 17, 2013)

None detected....


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 17, 2013)

Simorai informs the groups that he _thinks _there are no traps but they may want to step back or out of the room.  If the SE door is not locked, Simorai opens it and takes a look.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 17, 2013)

(minor DM error, but its ok..)

The genasi, before passing through the SE door, does a double take and realizes the the westernmost south door may have been intended to be concealed, with some kind of stone looking covering that is now peeling off and no handle on this side. 

................... 

As opening _these_ doors never triggered a trap, maybe they will step back, or maybe they wont. Actually did any of the doors here? And was it lightning? (And no one mentioned the gargoyle). 

Opening the door reveals a 10 by 10 foot space just to the east. There is no other exit visible.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 17, 2013)

"I think there was a series of small rooms with secret doors here, and we got hit by lightning while opening them?  Does anyone else remember that?​"


----------



## ecayford (Jun 17, 2013)

Yes.  I think that's right


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 17, 2013)

_details details_

You are still standing there.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 17, 2013)

Simorai remembers the gargoyle – no wait that was just Forge.  While the dwarf and wizard are recalling the fine details of the room, Simorai searches the 10x10 room for a secret door.    If he finds a secret door, he decides to test the wizard’s memory (regarding the lighting) and opens the door (also keeping in mind his resist 10 lighting).


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 18, 2013)

make a check or two


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 18, 2013)

Simorai studies the room looking for traps/secret doors (perception 28).  He also tries to determine the source of the aforementioned lighting (arcana – 26).


----------



## Buckthorn (Jun 18, 2013)

Buckthorn will also look for traps / pits / secret doors. (Perception: 36 total, rolled a 20)  To Forge: "yes, I also recall some sort of maze and lightening.  I do not recall if it was here or no, however."  OOC: Really too bad my map got washed away when our house flooded in the real world.  By the way... any mist filled archways?


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 18, 2013)

No bolts of "lightning" strike as you search for the door. You don't really think any will, but it is true you never know about this place.

The door is in the south wall. It opens if a latch at the top is pulled down.

EDIT: As a bonus for buckthorn's 20, you believe that none of the 4 doors found so far is trapped.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 18, 2013)

Does anyone recall if this is the best way or should we take one of the other doors? In any event, Simorai pulls the latch down and takes a peek behind secret door #1.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 18, 2013)

He sees a 10*10 foot chamber with no other (visible) exits.


----------



## ecayford (Jun 18, 2013)

Forge will check for secret doors or traps.  Perception 33.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 18, 2013)

You enter the small room. You find another secret door on the south side. This one has handholds on the top that allows it to pivot.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 18, 2013)

Thinking, did Forge mean “and” instead of “or,” Simorai pivots the door and looks behind secret door #2.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 18, 2013)

Behind secret door #2 is 10x10 chamber #3. 

It has no other visible exits.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 18, 2013)

Simorai will check for secret doors and traps (Perception - 33).


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 18, 2013)

This time...its on the west side! still south

A catch on the bottom, to be pulled in...

EDIT: got ahead of myself.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 18, 2013)

Simorai pulls the catch in and takes a peek behind secret door #3. 
Assuming there is another small room, Simorai will check for secret doors (he has a strange feeling about the west side) and traps (Perception - 20).


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 18, 2013)

You open the door to the top of a 10 by 30 foot room that mostly runs to the west. 

Assuming you search, you do come to the west wall, and find the door there, as there is a gap between it and the floor (it seems to slide up).

Bolts of lightning, or something, continue not to shoot at you.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 18, 2013)

Simorai slides it up and peers beyond.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 19, 2013)

you see...a...10x10 foot room!


----------



## ecayford (Jun 19, 2013)

Now I'm not sure this actually leads anywhere.  Wasn't there a secret door in one of the pits in the main hallway?  Definitely was a secret door in a pit somewhere in here.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 19, 2013)

there where was at least one pit with a door. Maybe more.

But you guys do go through here, before.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 19, 2013)

You may be right Forge.  Unless you remember a better path, this way is as good as any other.   Simorai checks for secret doors and traps (perception -  33).


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 19, 2013)

Its in the north wall this time. A faint seem in the middle indicates double panels that can be pulled inward.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 19, 2013)

Simorai pulls the panels inward and looks in.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 19, 2013)

A 10 x 20 room running north. No (other) visible exits.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 19, 2013)

Simorai checks for secret doors and traps (perception - 24).


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 19, 2013)

north side of west wall.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 19, 2013)

Assuming a door not a trap, Simorai opens it and looks in.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 19, 2013)

You open the catch and slide it left. Before you is....another 10 by 10 foot room. Across is an opening, a door lies on the ground before it (you guess, with your high intelligence, that this may have also been secret door over the opening). Pass the door, you see, with your unidentified light source, what seems to be some sort of large hall.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 19, 2013)

Simorai thanks Pathar for the perseverance to continue down what seemed to be an aimless path.   Drawing his sword and using his lantern, he looks in to the large hall.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 19, 2013)

This hall once had figures painted on the walls. You can barely make out humanoid shapes, and see shallow indentations
that might have held circular pieces of glass, though only broken shards cover the floor now.


The hall is 20 feet wide. Goes 20 feet north of your current position, and at least 50 feet south (where I will guess your lantern light ends).


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 20, 2013)

From the doorway, Simorai scans the room for possible hazards (Arcana – 26, Perception - 25).  If he detects nothing, he steps into the room to get a better look up and down the hallway and examines the indentations/glass but does not touch it (perception - 18).


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 20, 2013)

Eventually, even with that 18, you notice a hole that looks like an opening of a crawlspace of some kind, about 40 feet south of where you entered. 

A faded hydra rears above it. 

The hall seems to go another 360 feet or so beyond that. 

_As it looked 1 year ago_


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 20, 2013)

Anyone remember any details on this room?    Simorai moves cautiously to the hole (along the same side of the wall as the hole).  He examines the crawlspace and remainder of the hall from this vantage point (Perception – 35 (rolled 20), Arcana - 36).


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, I think this tunnel leads to the chapel.  We should follow it.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 20, 2013)

The crawlspace seems... crawl-able. 

The genesi sees a similar opening 30 feet down, an opening held up by a chipped painting of a skeleton. 

However, given that the wizards vast mental capacity has paid off (it did in fact lead to the chappel) I assume you start heading that way unless someone says otherwise.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 20, 2013)

Into the rabbit hole we go.  Simorai (swordpoint first) in the lead with the previous marching order.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 24, 2013)

They indeed find the chapel of the old tomb, but as they enter it, they feel a strange shift which has now become familiar to Nar, Buckthorn, and Forge.  They know not exactly were they have arrived, but rough hewn walls become like marble and a fearsome wind is accompanied by a funeral chorus. 

The walls are actually ice, and the chorus is a true dirge of the  undead. A many headed apparition bubbles up, then a second…and eventually a third. 




A brutal battle emerges. So brutal that Buckthorn feels compelled to shoot Forge, and Nar sets him on fire. Forge takes an incredible amount of damage, which probably allows the others to survive and eventually dispatch the wraiths. One thing they take from the encounter is a candle, that when lit puts out lights.

They leave, feel themselves return to the old tomb...but then feel yet another planar shift, to what some of them now know as the Shadow Aether. Here, sludge oozes around black bricks…

They return yet once again to a variation on the vat room. But with no vats! Instead there are some sarcophagi, a table with various materials, and a half made mummy lying on the floor. Nar wants to torch the mummy…Table is examined, it contains mummification materials. 

In any case, Nar gets his chance as the one on the floor eventually rises. It doesn’t stay up long. But others also start to stir. It is guessed that completing the mummification ritual could stop them rising, but that isn’t tried. Instead, the Halfling does another search of the table, finds a tomb of horrorsesque key, and they set off, protected by a wall of fire. They find another room—full of mummy supplies, barricade that door, and are gone.

Till they experience yet another shift. This one calling forth the teeming life of Fey Aether. They wonder about in this part of fey tomb. Leave it, rest in the room of the once deadly makes you float pastel pillars and return to the fey bit.

At some point they find a chamber of many strange runes, reminiscent of their encounters in the feyland by the Great Forest.  Simorai, never having seen these sorts of runes before, immediately realizes…well he is not sure, but its something! 



Eventually, they return to a chamber with a great pool and a strange golden mist. Also very familiar, from their first time in the tomb. Nar is soon dominated by the mist, the trapped Fey beauty emerges, Nar is undominated and pulled out by a rope but massively damage, so is Simorai… they make a hasty retreat, and the mist lady regenerates. As Forge just about talks them into to charging into the deadly mist and facing the deadlier creature, the janissary,  finally, wonders if there is a link to the runes. There is! The magic of the mist is stopped, Mindressa is freed of her curse and provides a second key as a reward, and then she is on her way.

They are not. They have two keys and not much else to explore. Sim wonders why the chapel doesn’t have a key. Nobody else seems to really care. They go back there, are just about to leave. And belatedly search it. Nar suddenly has a surge of awareness, and realizes that there is a concealed portal on the floor. (He might also figure out that that portal would not exist without the two keys).  

They descend down a pit, which is in the mortal world, but this seems like limited comfort. 

And it isn’t.

They enter a largish room lined with pillars. Across is the devil face known as the devourer. As it turns out, this was actually taken from the other part of the tomb and brought here. They place the two key in its eyes. This allows it to eventually be moved out of the way. And triggers a horrible trap. 

A burst of dire eldritch energy engulfs the party. And does so again and again. It turns party member against party member, and when freed of its curse, creates a copy almost as deadly as the original!

The two arcanist are the first turned and then copied. They are also the first to drop, even as their simulacrum run rampant. With the ancient warlord charmed against them (and not really that different…), Buckthorn and Forge find themselves out numbered.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 24, 2013)

Sim is down, Nar is probably down, Dayerath is dominated, Forge is down the initiative order...

So Buckthorn can go first. 

https://app.roll20.net/campaigns/de...-swallowing-its-tail-dot-dot-dot-and-its-dead


----------



## Buckthorn (Jun 25, 2013)

Buckthorn will take a move action to move six squares to the right (east).  He will take a standard action to try to disable the demon maw (Thievery) (38).  He will use a minor action to apply Healing Herbs to Nar (Heal) (31) (Buckthorn rolled a 20) - Nar gains 1/2 of heal check, 15 hp.

If the statue is not disabled, Buckthorn will action point and try to disable it again using Thievery (39).


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 25, 2013)

Perhaps by standing on its lip and grabbing the two keys and pulling them in and out of the things eyes to make it short circuit (a term Buckthorn learned in Gamma World), he comes close to disabling the great face. It starts to smoke. But it isn't fully disabled yet. 

Nar gasps (I will say he has 20 HP in honor of Randy's roll of 20). He can go. EDIT: After Sim's sim.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 25, 2013)

The sim Sim steps, in a flash swaps places with sim Nar, and makes a harsh cut again Buckthorn (27 damage) who is now bloodied.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 25, 2013)

Nar summons up his arcane energy to try and disable the displaced diabolical devourer.  (Standard Action) Arcana 28.  I'll action point and (Standard Action) Arcana 33.  If that still doesn't do it, or if it does it and the duplicates are still present, I'll (Move Action) _Expeditous Retreat (shift twice movement (14)_ to the other end of the hall (In between the second pair of columns from the left).


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 25, 2013)

Nar drains the rest of the magic from the great devil face!

But the curse it delivered to the others remains. So, he runs away. 

His simulacrum does not. 

The eviler Nar steps back and unleashes _dancing flames_ in a _swath of destruction_ (+1 burst area) on both Buckthorn and *Forge* (34 damage each, Forge down 63, Buckthorn down 86).

The dominated Dayereth commands the evil sim Sim to strike at Buckthorn. The halfling...is missed!


----------



## ecayford (Jun 25, 2013)

Dayereth fails his save.
Forge moves around Dayereth to avoid op attacks to the South and attacks nar.  Striking for 26 damage.  Can't remember if I used action point or any of my attack encounter powers (know I'm out of healing) so I'll assume I've used them.  If anyone knows otherwise, let me know.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 25, 2013)

_Forge has used come and get it, reactive surge, and 2nd wind, also not sure about the AP_

Both Nars are now bloodied. 

The trap does not attack.

Simorai can make his death save. Buckthorn and Nar can go.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 26, 2013)

Resisting the temptation to enter the heavenly light, Simorai makes his death save.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 26, 2013)

OOC: No one had used action points this combat according to the tracker. Can you set d20 so we can move our tokens?  I wanted to be 2 squares closer.

Nar move (or is) 2 squares closer.  After some quick words, a fiery beast of magma appears between the Simulacrum Nar and Simori.  It attacks Bad Nar. 30 v. Reflex.  Miss.


----------



## Buckthorn (Jun 26, 2013)

Buckthorn will shift one square up and right (northeast) to get away from the Simalcrum Simori.  He will then shoot at Simalcrum Simori using Pinning strike (Rolls two 33 to attack). Assuming they hit, that would be 27 damage for the first arrow and 16 damage for the second arrow and the duplicate Sim would be immobilized until the start of Buckthorn's next turn.  He will then make a melee attack using his third arm and reach from his elastic skeleton (30 to hit, 9 damage).

Note - if Buckthorn is hit again this round, he will use Second Chance.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 26, 2013)

Buckthorn's flurry of attacks...all miss the quite well defended sim of sim.

Buckthorn is missed in turn (though not because I had the math wrong, unlike last time).

More Evil Nar starts to move away...


----------



## ecayford (Jun 26, 2013)

Forge nails the Evil Nar, ending his move if he was trying to make one and doing 27 damage or 30 if he was attempting to move.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 26, 2013)

Just as it seems that Forge will drop badder nar, he is sucked into a _dimensional vortex_ and is about to drop not really bad buckthorn (make 2nd roll for 2nd chance).


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 26, 2013)

Meanwhile, more evil Nar moves and drops a blackening pyre on slightly less evil Nar.

almost as evil Nar, perhaps anticipating this, avoids adverse affects (at least for now).


----------



## ecayford (Jun 26, 2013)

WTH? 37 to hit on buckthorn, 20 damage. . . . 

Man I hate defenders!  

But wait!  Buckthorn manages to dodge out of the way at the last minute!  Roll 29 on second chance!


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 26, 2013)

_The 2nd roll I see is 37...the first roll still counts, and I don't know what that other roll is. I will use the 20 damage_

Buckthorn teeters. Dayereth gleefully commands the Sim. of Sim. to finish him. 

He does (or at least drops the halfling, 21 dmg).


----------



## ecayford (Jun 26, 2013)

Forge moves towards bad simorai and flails uselessly (rolled a 1 and a 2 on encounter power).  Then steels himself to strike with arms master challenge.  Action point. 37 to hit. 26 damage and marks both badd simorai and evil nar (who is within the 5 square range of this encounter power.  Forge minors for shielded sides for +2ac and reflex.  If he is hit by Sim with a melee or close attack this round, he'll use punishing shield block for the -2 to attack roll (plus possibly hitting bad Sim and knocking him prone).  If an attack brings him below 40, he'll trigger dwarven armor.

Oh yeah, the warlord failed his save again.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 26, 2013)

OOC: Blackening Pyre is the spell I never got back from Gamma World.  I didn't delete from my sheet in hopes of getting it back.  I emailed my current list of prepared/not and TOME.  I don't know how it will apply to other Nar.

A wicked grin comes over Nar as he is engulfed.  "Foolish impostor! You might as well tickle me with a feather"  He then bursts into flames and advances out of the pyre directly towards his copy, stopping diagonally up and left.  His fiery arms shoot out and strike after some careful elven consideration.  23 damage.  The magma beast then charges evil Nar, flanking with questionably aligned Nar.  The Magma beast hits this time, causing 16 fire damage and 5 ongoing fire to evil Nar.  Evil Nar is slowed after the brutal hit.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 26, 2013)

Caught in a veritable volcanic eruption, the evil--that nar will probably embrace soon--nar burns to ashes, which themselves fade to nothing.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 26, 2013)

The lure of the bright light dims, Simorai make his death save again.    Subconsciously wondering when Joreth will put him back into the fray.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 27, 2013)

The active sim teleports away from the pesky dwarf and makes a magic weapon attack against the surgingly repentant and really I am not so bad nar. If not for his fireyness, he would be dying, again (27 dmg). As he is not, he is attacked a 2nd time (DM action point). This is a closer hit...


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 27, 2013)

Each time Nar is hit, the attacker takes 12 fire damage.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 27, 2013)

Nar seems to choose to not activate his shield, and is dropped by the second hit. 

The standing sim is quite scorched. 

The warlord seeks to spear the fighter, but doesn't.


----------



## ecayford (Jun 27, 2013)

Did you count the minus 2 on Bad Sim's attacks because he was marked by me?  Anyone have any healing potions or did we charge off to the tomb of horrors without stocking up?  ARgh!


----------



## ecayford (Jun 27, 2013)

Dangit.  Stupid warlord fails to save again!!!!!!!!!

Forge moves to bad Sim and smashes him with thicket of blades for 40 damage.  If he is still up, he'll blow his unyielding avalanche as well.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 27, 2013)

_Nar is pretty easy to hit...though the shield, with its +4 (I think) would have stopped the hit_

The sim sim is sliced into several pieces, which then proceed to fade away. 

(Nar and Sim each owe 1 death save, Buckthorn 2)

Now its just us. _Dwarf_.


----------



## ecayford (Jun 27, 2013)

LOL.  Idiot Warlord fails again!!!!


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 27, 2013)

_That is pretty funny...but I will ignore it, as it is not his turn. Still waiting to see what happens with the death saves. (or finding potions)._


----------



## Buckthorn (Jun 27, 2013)

Buckthorn fails his first death save (1).  Buckthorn fails second death save (5).  "Ryessa have you forsaken us!"


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 27, 2013)

Sim has a healing potion but I don't remember if he used it during the fight with Grazz't.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 27, 2013)

The warlord now does stab the fighter, which bloodies him (12 dmg).

Forge, with his wisdom and battle instincts, may realize that the others are not so hard to revive (no one but him has used 2nd wind).


----------



## ecayford (Jun 27, 2013)

Forge moves around the warlord to revive Buckthorn (29 heal check to trigger 2nd wind).  The warlord finally makes his save.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 27, 2013)

The power of the trap has faded enough that no duplicate appears. 

Dayereth can now do his 1 big heal on someone.

(Let me know how you revive yourselves).


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 27, 2013)

Sim: down, -4 HS
Nar: down, -4 HS
Buckthorn: 29 HP, -2 HS
Forge: 60 HP, -3 HS
Dayereth: 90 HP

With all that, I feel like a young elf!


----------



## ecayford (Jun 27, 2013)

Dayereth heals Nar (Surge plus 21) with healing word and makes a heal check for Simorai allowing him to use second wind.


----------



## ecayford (Jun 27, 2013)

Dayereth heals Nar (Surge plus 21) with healing word and makes a heal check for Simorai allowing him to use second wind.

Short rest anyone?  If we take the rest, forge will use two surges.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 27, 2013)

_let me know how much your surges restore..._

Also:


----------



## ecayford (Jun 27, 2013)

37hp each for Forge.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 27, 2013)

Sim says we should take multiple short rests to get the benefit of the warlords healing - worth the risk.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 27, 2013)

It is?


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 27, 2013)

Yes, Sim will use 4 surges to get to full HP (5  surges left).  But 4 short rests would be good for the others


----------



## ecayford (Jun 27, 2013)

Right.  Nar is down 5 surges and currently has surge plus 21 so may still be bloodied.  I imagine Buckthorn's HS situation is better though.  Should we use 21, roll again or just use 14 average and see where Nar and Buckthorn are after two rounds, then go from there?


----------



## ecayford (Jun 27, 2013)

rolled 21/14/15/12 if we need it.


----------



## ecayford (Jun 27, 2013)

rolled 21/14/15/12 if we need it for Warlord's boost.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 28, 2013)

You actually rolled?


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 28, 2013)

Sigh. The 20 minutes pass uneventfully.

And this:



TerraDave said:


> _let me know how much your surges restore..._
> 
> Also:


----------



## ecayford (Jun 28, 2013)

forge will examine the gaping maw for secret doors, buttons, levers etc. 24 perception.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 28, 2013)

Its looking pretty solid, outside the two keys.

(think..skill...a bit more)


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 28, 2013)

Nar will use 1 additional surge with the warlord's bonus.  He now has 1 surge left, and has 86HP.  He'll then examine the devourer, trying to determine if the is an arcane lock of any sort on it.  30 Arcana.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 28, 2013)

Sim: full HP, 5 HS
Nar: ?, 1 HS
Buckthorn: ??29 HP, -2 HS??
Forge: 134 HP, 10 HS
Dayereth: full 6HS





ecayford said:


> rolled 21/14/15/12 if we need it for Warlord's boost.




Nar used 2 surges with +21 each (this included the one at the end of the fight), so should have a bit more.

Buckthorn: presumably, these other +s are for you.

The big face has no arcane lock and is no longer trapped. But it may be in the way.


----------



## ecayford (Jun 28, 2013)

Forge will attempt to push the face aside to see if it hides a secret.  Althetics  23  Strength  27


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 28, 2013)

He thinks it _can_ be moved.

It will take a little more umph.


----------



## ecayford (Jun 28, 2013)

Forge tries again (27 athletics)


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jun 28, 2013)

Simorai assists Forge in moving it (athletics 22).


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 28, 2013)

with the help of the Simorai, Forge is able to move the great green face. 

And...But...


Beyond the Devourer, an iron portcullis fills an arched portal. On the other side of this barrier are a landing and a 
flight of black granite stairs leading down into dead silence.


----------



## ecayford (Jul 1, 2013)

Forge checks for traps before attempting to open the portcullis. (25 perception)  Any levers, buttons etc?  If not, he'll see if he can lift it with brute strength (22 athletics).


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 1, 2013)

*You* find nothing...until the brute strength is applied. You fail to move the gate (need more then that, for sure), but triger its trap which drains you with its eldritch power: -1 healing surge.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jul 1, 2013)

Assuming that Forge will try again, Simorai will assist (Athletics – 15).  Forge put your back into it this time and use both hands.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 1, 2013)

both by the house rules (which I need to update a bit, but anyways) and by the current RAW, thats a fail for the Genesi.

I won't penalize Forge's next attempt, but Sim, as he flails about on the portuculis, looses 1 surge.

EDIT:

I did go ahead and edit the house rules, to bring them closer to how we are playing.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?308400-Legacy-of-Death-OoC&p=5615379#post5615379


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jul 1, 2013)

Realizing that there is nothing further he can do here, Simorai gets off the bars and moves back out of the way with Nar.


----------



## ecayford (Jul 2, 2013)

Giving it everything he has (37 athletics check!), Forge tries again to lift the portcullas.


----------



## Buckthorn (Jul 2, 2013)

Buckthorn will attempt to assist Forge. (Athletics)  Buckthorn will also burn two surges during the short rest (regaining 58 hp, not including the warlord's bonus). 

Edit, hopefully Forge raised the portcullis before Buckthorn tried to help.  Buckthorn fumbles.


----------



## ecayford (Jul 2, 2013)

plus 15 and plus 12 for the two surges buckthorns spends because warlord uses his healing powers.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 2, 2013)

Forge heaves open the gate!


.....and Buckthorn looses a healing surge.

(and we will take a break for the rest of the week, enjoy fireworks, or something)


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 8, 2013)

....On the other side of the barrier are a landing and a flight of black granite stairs leading down into dead silence.


----------



## ecayford (Jul 8, 2013)

Welcome back all.  Hope everyone had a good break!  Anyway, forge will check for hidden dangers.  perception 20.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 8, 2013)

Forge takes the lead, heading down the 40 feet or so of stairs...


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jul 8, 2013)

With Forge and the Warlord in the lead, Simorai and Buckthorn follow with Nar in the rear.   I believe that Nar and Simorai (sword) have magic light and the Warlord has the lantern.  Simorai has his sword drawn.


----------



## ecayford (Jul 8, 2013)

Forge moves cautiously down the stairs keeping an eye out for hidden dangers or points of interest (passive perception is 28 with the elf).


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 8, 2013)

An empty chamber opens up beyond the foot of the stairs. On a central pedestal an enormous stone statue of a four· armed gargoyle crouches. Identical pedestals are set into each of the walls and the ceiling.

The chamber is 50 by 40 by 40. There are six pedastals

_sort of like this, but with more pedastals_


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jul 9, 2013)

Without entering, Simorai examines the room and gargoyle from the doorway (perception - 29; Arcana -30).   For the gargoyle, Simorai is trying to determine if it’s just a statue or a real gargoyle in stone form.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 9, 2013)

Its very much a stone statue...that could be a gargoyle, as some can take a stone form (with stone toughness). 

Also, you notice some dust and rubble on the floor...but also on the walls and ceiling.

I have posted a new map. Note that you don't actually see a "1".

https://app.roll20.net/campaigns/de...-swallowing-its-tail-dot-dot-dot-and-its-dead


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jul 9, 2013)

Is the dust and rubble on the ceiling and walls look like it’s from cracking or chips in the wall and ceiling or like it is somehow attached thereto (as normal rubble does not typically rest on the ceiling).   Simorai also asks Nar if he has a means of detecting invisible objects.   There may be other invisible gargoyles on the other pedestals.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 9, 2013)

It is a bit odd.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jul 9, 2013)

In the words of Admiral Ackbar, Simorai tells the others “It’s a trap.” As a precaution, Simorai uses two minor actions to put a healing infusion on Forge and himself (as a free action they can trigger THP equal to a healing surge +12 and each can also give the same to another PC within 5). Thinking if not used, nothing is lost for the precaution. Simorai steps back 1 square and tells Forge to do the same. He then throws a copper coin a few squares into the room – observing the trajectory to see if it is attracted to a wall or ceiling.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 10, 2013)

The coin does seem to wobble a bit at the top of its trajectory, but then hits the floor normally (I assume it goes about 8 feet).


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 10, 2013)

Nar will Mage Hand the coin that Simorai threw and drop it on the pedestal with the Gargoyle.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 10, 2013)

You feel it wobble in your "hand" but are able to get it on the pedestal.

Nothing else happens.

EDIT: As an FYI and clarification, the six pedestals in the room are significantly shorter then in the picture above, otherwise they would be close to touching each other.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jul 10, 2013)

Simorai asks Nar to see if he can Mage Hand the coin and put it on another pedestal.

Edit: and Simorai throws another copper coin at another pededstal to see if deflects from an invisible object thereon.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 10, 2013)

You "hurl" another coin (Sim being neither particularly strong nor sporty) at the pedestal which is on the wall right next to you. It does not hit an invisible gargoyle (though if its also insubstantial, then all bets are off).  It does however suddenly turn and fly at quite an odd angle to the floor. 

At around this point (perhaps out of boredom), the statue does start to stir as its stony texture subtly changes to hard, grayish, skin...

(role initiative).


----------



## ecayford (Jul 10, 2013)

Everyone gets +2 to initiative.  Forge gets 32 and Dayereth gets 26 for inish.


----------



## ecayford (Jul 10, 2013)

Forge triggers temp hitpoints and grants the other to Dayereth - 49 temp for Forge and 41 for Dayereth.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jul 10, 2013)

Somewhat confused about the walls, Simorai mutters to himself “odd indeed.”  Nevertheless, the floor seems safe at least up to 8 feet (is that significant or just a ruse?).  Unsure about the floor, Simorai says:  rather than rush in, let’s see if it will come to us (maybe delay).  (Initiative – 17 with the +2).   As a free action, Simorai will trigger the healing infusion (42 for Sim) and also grant Buckthorn the same. 
Note: on the map, Simorai and Forge (assuming he listened) were back 1 square


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 10, 2013)

21 init for Nar


----------



## Buckthorn (Jul 11, 2013)

28 init for Buckthorn


----------



## ecayford (Jul 11, 2013)

Can forge reach the gargoyle to attack or is it too high up?


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 11, 2013)

The Gargoyle seems sluggish...must be the whole "made out of stone thing" or perhaps Sim's keen senses.

You all can go. It can be attacked from the ground right now.


----------



## ecayford (Jul 11, 2013)

Forge will delay until after buckthorn hoping he will be able to distract it (slow) prior to his attack.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jul 11, 2013)

Thinking - Is this thing delaying to lure us in and if this is a solo it must be nasty. 
With two minors, Simorai touches Buckthorn’s bow and Forges weapon. On the bow, he put a Lighting Signal (+11 lighting damage until end of encounter and as a free action (on a hit) Buckthorn can end the damage and daze the creature (save ends). On Forge’s weapon, he put a Radiant Signal (now does radiant damage until end of encounter(probably meaningless here) but on a hit Forge regains 6 hp; as a free action (on a hit) Forge can end the radiant damage and daze the creature (save ends) and in addition as part of the free action he can spend a healing surge +6). 
For Simorai’s standard action, he ready’s an attack power. If the gargoyle moves and gets into melee range (before the gargoyle’s attack), Simorai will strike with Energy Theft. This is more for the effect than damage. The gargoyle gains vulnerable 5 to lighting damage and allies within 5 gain resist 5 to lighting damage (which probably won’t mean much, but Buckthorn’s and most of Sim’s attacks will do an extra 5 damage) until the end of the encounter. 
As a free action Simorai attempts to parlay and says: Slave-dog of Acererk flee this place or face our wrath!


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 11, 2013)

Buckthorn and *Forge*: be sure to note the spellswords post.


----------



## Buckthorn (Jul 11, 2013)

Buckthorn moves two squares south (down) so that he gets Prime Shot (+ 1 on ranged attacks).  He names the gargoyle his quarry. Buckthorn will shoot at the gargoyle using Twin Strike.

Buckthorn fumbles (again! rotten!) on the 1st arrow and has a mediocre 30 to hit with the second. 

If the second arrow does hit, Buckthorn gives up his second hunter's quarry dice to slow the gargoyle (Hobbling strike). If the second arrow hits, he does 15 damage plus Simorai's 11 lighthining damage for a total of 26 damage.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 12, 2013)

Buckthorn feels himself wobble a bit as he moves forward. Perhaps this contributes to his poor shooting. At least by moving forward he is less likely to shoot someone in the back.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 12, 2013)

Nar fires a magic missile at the gargoyle.  (14 damage)

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ecayford (Jul 12, 2013)

Forge, oblivious to the obvious reluctance of his comrades to enter the room, rushes forward to attack the gargoyle.


----------



## ecayford (Jul 12, 2013)

forge moves forward and, assuming he's not sucked up into some vortex etc. he'll action point and attack with bash and pummel then follow up with brash strike.


----------



## ecayford (Jul 12, 2013)

crit, almost a crit and a 39 to hit.  Please tell me to roll damage or I will cry!


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 12, 2013)

Nar damages the gargoyle!

Cry dwarf, cry.

As you move forward, the gravity shift kicks in and Forge flies (23 damage). He is also prone. He is on section 4 of the map, which is the south wall relative to the entrance.


----------



## ecayford (Jul 12, 2013)

So, before I reach the gargoyle, I am hit by a gravity well which causes wall 4 to be the floor from my perspective?  So he's three squares from the gargoye looking "up" at it with the rest of the party on the other side?  Assume didn't get a chance to use action point or attack.  Anything else he notice while flying or about the pedestal he lands near?


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jul 12, 2013)

Interesting, it seems 8 feet was significant.  Buckthron and the coin were able to move 2 squares without deleterious effect but beyond that bad things happen.  As a mental note, Simorai will also one day explain to Nar that in some alternate planar realities there are strange mythical forces that govern the physical world like gravity and electromagnetism (let him find that in his precious, cursed, black book).


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 12, 2013)

Forge still has an action and an action point. The shifting gravity should be enough to notice, with the party and the gargoyle hanging weirdly above him!


----------



## ecayford (Jul 12, 2013)

Forge uses a free action to drop his war axe, a minor to draw his hand axe and uses his standard to throw at the Gargoyle.  Keeping the crit thanks to a kind DM!


----------



## ecayford (Jul 12, 2013)

23 damage and it's marked.  Too bad no healing


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 12, 2013)

The gargoyle flies to Forge, ripping into him with its claws...


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jul 12, 2013)

As an Immediate Interrupt, Simorai swirls his sword in air simulating a tornado and summons a Dimensional Vortex that engulfs the gargoyle before its attack (38 vs. Will).  On a hit, the gargoyle is teleported 3 squares directly to the right of Forge (prone if possible). This will allow Forge to only have to move 2 squares to attack.  Unfortunately there is no other creature than itself to attack (but Sim will try to impose his will to see if it will attack itself).  
Note: not sure if Forge would prefer the gargoyle next to him so Sim will call out to Forge about this.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes, even forcefully teleporting the creature triggers the effect! The Gargoyle flashes back in the air, randomly hits a wall, takes damage, then resumes its turn.

It has enough movement as part of its flying strike to fly back to the dwarf and attack him three more times. This truly incredible stunt draws no OAs (and is not shifting, though he is never actually adjacent to the dwarf in any case).

However, the gargoyles attempt to slide Forge into more gravity weirdness is resisted by his dwarfiness! (He does take 32 damage from the one attack that hits him). 

The Warlord apparently joins the Swordmage in waiting. You can all take your turns.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jul 12, 2013)

Simorai drinks his elixir of flying (speed 5 with Mark of Storm +1). He flies to the gargoyle and attacks with Energy Thief (33 vs. AC). On a hit, it takes 21 damage. Effect: the gargoyle is vulnerable 5 to lighting damage and allies within 5 gain resist 5 to lighting damage for the encounter. If he hit, he also slides the gargoyle 1 square away from Sim and closer to Forge and also triggers his stormbitter warblade power - the gargoyle is knocked prone, it is deaf and takes 10 ongoing lighting damage (save ends both).


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 12, 2013)

the genie kin seemingly misses the mobile statue, but makes a sudden recovery (and uses yet another power) and the gargoyle is reeling

Sim: full HP, 42 temp, 4 HS| flying!  | infusion*2, radiant sig, lightning sig, enrgy thft, riptose, elixir of flying
Nar: 86 HP, 1 HS
Buckthorn: 114 HP, 41 temp, 4 HS | lightning sig on bow
Forge: 128 HP, 8 HS | radiant sig on waraxe 
Dayereth: full, 41 temp, 4HS

Gargoyle deaf, ongoing 10 lighting


----------



## ecayford (Jul 12, 2013)

[Youre gunna love this Dave]

Forge picks up his trust axe and moves directly across from the gargoyle and shouts his fearsome battle cry.  When the gargoyle responds, Forge punishes him.

come and get it 37 vs. will - 11 damage and pulls him close enough for me to hit.

action point and Bash and pummel (35 to hit and a crit) - if 35 hits, did 30 damage, crit does 57 damage and it's dazed.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jul 12, 2013)

Before Forges attack, Simorai gives the gargoyle an indignant stare.  I guess this means that the foul offspring of a flying pig and a petrified log refuses to parley.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks to the magic of 4e diagonals forge is able to move himself & the gargoyle with neither flying randomly  away. The stoner continues to reel.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 13, 2013)

Nar fires another fiery missile at the gargoyle. 14hp


----------



## ecayford (Jul 13, 2013)

Forge healed 18 from his attacks I think


----------



## ecayford (Jul 13, 2013)

Dayereth will move towards the gargoyle.  Hopefully he is thrown into the fray or at least close enough to teleport with action point to get within 10 feet.  If he does manage to get in range hell attack


----------



## Buckthorn (Jul 14, 2013)

Buckthorn will fire at the gargoyle using Pinning Strike (rolls 30 and 36).  If the 36 hits, target is immobilized until the start of Buckthorn's next turn.  

Buckthorn also will use his Thundering Shortbow daily to do an additional 2d8 Thunder Damage (seemed appropriate given Simorai's Lightning Signal).  If 2nd arrow was a hit - total damage 41. 

(arrow damage, plus hunter quarry, plus Simorai's lighting touch, plus Thunderbow damage, plus Sly Hunter (+3 damage with bow against an isolated target).


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 15, 2013)

Dayereth, not having an action point, but having a pretty high intelligence, moves south 2 and hurls his javelin, missing. 

The Gargoyle does nothing...except resolidfy into its stone form. 

(note that I have temporarilly lost access to roll20...but you should go ahead).


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jul 15, 2013)

Simorai flies next to Forge (on panel 1, row 2 from the bottom, square 5 from the left) and strikes with Magic Weapon (36 vs. AC).  Is this considered a coup de grace (critical damage on a hit)?  Until the end of Sim’s next turn, Forge is +1 to hit and +6 damage.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 15, 2013)

Your sword clangs loudly against the stone. You don't think you hurt it. But the loud bang still inspires the *dwarf. *

EDIT: I have adjusted Forge and Sim's position so they are next too each other and the gargoyle. I think I made a mistake with Forge before...


----------



## ecayford (Jul 15, 2013)

Forge will ready a brash strike for when/if the gargoyle resumes standard form.  Anyone know how to prevent this thing from changing back and forth.  Nar, is there anyway to turn off the gravity well?  forge will examine the room for any exits, buttons, levers or other items of interest while keeping his axe poised to strike.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 15, 2013)

Nar will spend a standard action to try and determine the nature of the distorted gravity, and if it can be disabled.  29 Arcana


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 15, 2013)

The gravity effect is a powerful and perplexing one. You don't think it, or the actions of the Gargoyle can be turned off. 

You and Forge probably also realize that you are at a dead end unless you find someway out of here. 

Meanwhile, Buckthorn readies an attack if the thing attacks. 

It unfreezes and starts to do just that on Forge and Sim. It seems free of its various conditions. (The readied action is a reaction, so it will attack first, I will have Buckthorn attack, just to make my life easier, then Forge can go. Then it may do more stuff.)

A sad flury of attacks leads to 27 dmg on Forge. Buckthorn retaliates with 24 dmg.


----------



## ecayford (Jul 16, 2013)

Forge gets 38 to hit on his readied brash strike for 29 damage but fumbles his regular turn brash strike.  Forge will use punishing shield block if hit this round. (As always, if he is bloodied by any single attack he'll trigger his reactive surge).  He regains another 6hp from Simorai's power.  If Dayereth thinks he can get within 5 squares, he'll use a healing word on Forge.  If he thinks he can get within 2 squares, he'll use his encounter attack.  Let me know.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 16, 2013)

ecayford said:


> Forge gets 38 to hit on his readied brash strike for 29 damage but fumbles his regular turn brash strike.  Forge will use punishing shield block if hit this round. (As always, if he is bloodied by any single attack he'll trigger his reactive surge).  He regains another 6hp from Simorai's power.  If Dayereth thinks he can get within 5 squares, he'll use a healing word on Forge.  If he thinks he can get within 2 squares, he'll use his encounter attack.  Let me know.




_the gargoyle is finishing its round, then forge does his, please don't post_


----------



## ecayford (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok but I think I get the readied when he resumes normal form


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 16, 2013)

(more roll20 issues)

The gargoyle takes its destoning action. Triggers forges reaction _afterwords._ (so that is its sad flury and Forges brash strike). Then it surges out another massive action (AP). In this one action, it makes 4 attacks and flies without drawing an AO. It hits and slides Forge, misses Sim, hits and flips Buckthorn, and lands on the Pedestal on the wall opposite of Forge. 

Then, Forge fumbles with something. He can still try to move on his turn. If attacked this round, he will shield block. 

The warlord is in a position to try something. You can all go (though again Forge can just try to move). 

Sim: full HP, 42 temp, 4 HS| flying!  | infusion*2, radiant sig, lightning sig, enrgy thft, elixir of flying
Nar: 86 HP, 1 HS | various dailies
Buckthorn: 86 HP, 4 HS | lightning sig on bow |pinning strike
*Forge*: 74 HP, 8 HS | radiant sig on waraxe | bash&pummel, come&get it, action point
Dayereth: full, 41 temp, 4HS


----------



## ecayford (Jul 16, 2013)

Dayereth moves to within 2 of the gargoyle on the wall and misses with his suprise attack encounter power.  Forge moves to the pedastal opposite the gargoyle and uses second wind.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jul 17, 2013)

Simorai flies to a spot next to the gargoyle and Forge (looks like that is possible from the map). He attacks with Magic Weapon (crit -46 damage). Forge is +1 to hit and +6 on damage until the end of Sim’s next turn. He slides the gargoyle one square away from Sim and closer to Forge. As a minor he marks the gargoyle.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 17, 2013)

There on opposites of the room (imagine each hanging from opposite walls).

But you get the crit! Its definitely cracked.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 17, 2013)

Nar continues with the guaranteed 14 from magic missile.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 17, 2013)

To show what a kind DM I am...Nar is able to step up a bit, not fly, and shoot the gargoyle.

Buckthorn shoots it (27 dmg with sigil)

The gargoyle makes 2 attacks each on Sim and Buckthorn. Buckthorn is almost hit by both, but manages to just dodge one (2nd chance), so they are each hit once (35 damage each). Its shifts a bit.

_you can all go. _


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 17, 2013)

Sim: full HP, 7 temp, 4 HS| flying!  | infusion*2, radiant sig, lightning sig, enrgy thft, elixir of flying
Nar: 86 HP, 1 HS | various dailies
Buckthorn: 51 HP, 4 HS | bloodied | lightning sig on bow |pinning strike, 2nd chance
*Forge*: 111 HP, 7 HS | radiant sig on waraxe | bash&pummel, come&get it, action point, 2ndwind
Dayereth: full, 41 temp, 4HS

*Gargoyle *cracking up


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jul 17, 2013)

The gargoyle was marked by Simorai.  When it attacks Buckthorn, Simorai uses Aegis of Shielding (immediate interrupt) to reduce the damage to Buckthorn by 16 (assuming the attack was not a burst or area attack but separate melee attacks).   Using his Aegis for the first time gives Simorai Borrowed Confidence (minor) and emboldens him with the Promise of Storm (minor), he unleashes a sword burst twice (action point, 30 vs. reflex assumed a miss and 34 vs. reflex).  If the 34 hits, he does 23 damage (including lighting damage – the 23 does not include that the gargoyle is vulnerable 5 to lighting) and pushes it diagonally down 1 square towards Forge.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 17, 2013)

_To quote the great W...this ain't my first rodeo...Sim was "included"._

_And 7 7 7...thats a sign, of something_

The aegis is not triggered but Sim does hit.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jul 17, 2013)

In Vegas 777 would be a big winner but not in D&D.


----------



## ecayford (Jul 17, 2013)

Forge will move to the pedastal or around the wall to see if he is affected by gravity shift, hopefully towards the gargoyle.  If forge isn't moved in the right direction, he'll throw his axe.  Dayereth fumbles his attack.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jul 18, 2013)

It might be time for Day to retire that spear before he hurts someone again. At least the enemies are safe.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 18, 2013)

Forge hits the ceiling over the entry floor. So he is about halfway there (21 dmg)

He can throw his axe.


----------



## ecayford (Jul 18, 2013)

Forge presumably misses on his attack. (29).


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 18, 2013)

Nar fires his missile, and Buckthorn misses (glad I didn't got with the enounter power on that). 

The gargoyle prepares to launch another massive flying strike to include Forge, hits Simorai, then crashes back to where it took off from, and makes its last attacks against the genesi, now all at the -2 penalty. Unfortunately, it roles pretty well. Hit three times, the genesi takes 107 points of damage, leaving him with 22.


----------



## ecayford (Jul 18, 2013)

Forge throws his axe. Hits with a 20 for 14 damage.  Dayereth misses but I think he's in range to healing word Simorai which he does if able.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jul 18, 2013)

As a standard action, Simorai creates a small Healing Figurine that hangs on his belt.   Up to 3 times before the end of the encounter an ally adjacent to the figurine can use a minor action to make a saving throw and regain hit points as if he used a HS.  As minor, Simorai regains 30 HP.  As another minor, he activates resist 10 to all damage from his Cloak.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jul 18, 2013)

Give the Healing Word to Buckthorn if you can.  Since he is still next to the gargoyle, Simorai would rather have a Commander’s Strike if possible.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 18, 2013)

Bukthorn says "Forge, move closer"

That would be two north, towards 3


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 18, 2013)

Buckthorn....pushes it...1!

He does miss the spellsword.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 19, 2013)

Nar avoids stepping any closer to the gravity well and fire another magic missile at the gargoyle.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 20, 2013)

Ok...buckthorn dazes the cracked creature....which in turn reverts to stone.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jul 20, 2013)

First Simorai uses a minor to regain another 30 HP.  
Next Simorai knows that his attacks don’t damage the gargoyle in stone form, but if he thinks it may work, he touches the gargoyle with his sword (no damage but triggers Mark of Storm slide) to try to slide it down one square off the pedestal so it falls and hopefully takes damage from the fall and gravity thing.
Simorai then flies to Buckthorn (so he can use the 3rd heal from the Healing Figurine).  If Simorai did not think the slide/fall would work, he takes another move action to fly both himself and Buckthorn back to the stairs which don't seem to have the gravity thing on them.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 20, 2013)

If he hits it, he can probably slide it. (Its not autohit).


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jul 21, 2013)

Believing (possibly in vain) that it may have some effect, Simorai strikes the stone statue with a Magic Weapon (39 vs. AC).   On a hit, he pulls the gargoyle 1 square down/off the pedestal and hopes it falls on its head.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 22, 2013)

The statue gets closer to forge (the right of 3 is next to the top 5).

Buckthorn, as he thinks what else to do, will tap the belted figurine , finishing its free healing.


----------



## ecayford (Jul 22, 2013)

Buckthorn got 15 extra hp from the Warlord's healing.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 22, 2013)

If the statue is still in stone form, Nar readies a missile for as soon as he transforms back.  If not, he'll shoot him now.


----------



## ecayford (Jul 22, 2013)

Forge readies his hand axe.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jul 22, 2013)

Forge, I think you can move 2 squares closer to the gargoyle and be in melee range.


----------



## Buckthorn (Jul 22, 2013)

Buckthorn will prepare to shoot when the gargoyle reverts to it's animated form.  

OOC: Dave - looking through posts, looks like you used Second Change, Thundertusk Boar Strike, and Trick shot, right? Just want to make sure I get them crossed off my list.


----------



## ecayford (Jul 23, 2013)

Overcoming his initial confusion, Forge will move towards the gargoyle and ready a brash strike.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 23, 2013)

The gargoyle....stays in stone form.

Buckthorn used 2nd chance and thundertusk, no dallies. Fun excercise, figure out his hp.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jul 24, 2013)

Assuming we’re up with a new round, Simorai offers to fly Buckthorn back to the stairs next to Nar.  Either way, Simorai would like to end up flying next to the Warlord.  As a minor, he instructs the healing figurine to administer first aid if anyone goes down.  Simorai will also use his second wind (+1 for being next to the figurine).   With the 2 heals from the figurine and the second wind, Simorai should be at 113 hp.   
If the gargoyle attacks Nar, Buckthorn or the Warlord with an attack that targets AC, Simorai will use an immediate interrupt to teleport next to the ally (but remain in the air) and the ally will get +4 to AC until the end of Sim’s next turn. 
 Forge, why don’t give it a whack on the nose with your axe and see if it wakes up.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 26, 2013)

I am assuming everyone else rereadies....let it have it


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 28, 2013)

Nar re-readies the missile.  If it awakens with or without Forge's whack...


----------



## Buckthorn (Jul 28, 2013)

Buckthorn holds until the gargoyle reanimates.  He will then shoot using Twin Strike rolls a 30 and a 31.  (suspect those are misses) if not, let me know and he'll roll for damage.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 29, 2013)

Your flury of attacks does...little (well, 14 m.missile damage).

The gargoyle reverts to semi-stone and launches a now familiar flury of its own. Forge is missed, as is Buckthorn, but Dayereth and Simorai are both hit. It then settles within reach of those two and hits them more (AP, 68 damage on Sim, 104! damage on Dayer). Then, it flies back to its favored pedastal (#1).

_No roll 20 access today, but will have it tomorrow. It goes again by about 10:30 AM tuesday. _


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jul 29, 2013)

To the extent that it may be applicable to negate any of the hits on Sim and Dayer, the granite grotesque was marked by Forge.  Sim also had a +2 to all defenses following the use of Second Wind.  Dayer did not take an action so I assume he went Total Defense. 
As an immediate interrupt, on the first hit on Dayer, using his Ever-Present Escort janissary training, Simorai teleports one square forward (still adjacent to Dayer and flying) and extends an invisible field of protection around Day (+4 to AC until the end of Sim’s next turn).  
On his turn, Simorai moves up to the gargoyle and unleashes a Thundering Vortex (assuming 31 vs. Fort is a miss). 
Assuming that Dayer can grant Simorai a Commander’s Strike, Sim strikes with his sword (crit 39 damage) and slides it 1 square away from Sim and closer to Forge.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 29, 2013)

_Since you did note you would do it, the shielding works and reduces the damage on the warlord to 68 as well. Other hits stand._


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 30, 2013)

Once again, Nar unleashes a fiery missile at the Gargoyle.


----------



## Buckthorn (Jul 30, 2013)

Buckthorn shoots at the gargoyle, with two hits including a critical 41 and 43. 

Damage: 13 1st arrow

16 2nd arrow + 16 (hunter's quarry) + 18 for thunderbow critical + 11 for lightning sigil + plus 3 for Sly Hunter (+3 damage against an isolated target). 77 damage total.

OOC: (I'm glad I came home for lunch today)


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 30, 2013)

Buckthorn expended the sigil to daze the creature in  a previous attempt to move it and keep it closer to Forge, still, its a lot of damage.

The thing reels as large chunks of it fly off. Yet, it retains some spark of animation.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jul 30, 2013)

If Forge makes a leaping attack on the gargoyle, Simorai will give him +3 to hit as a free action from his Warmage’s Uniform.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 31, 2013)

Forge, who seems distracted, perhaps being upside down compared to everyone else, throws and hits with his axe, but it is not enough! The gargoyle just holds on.

In its own furry it slashes again and again at the warlord and swordmage. (DM action point). Simorai is hit twice and Dayereth three times. They both drop. 

_Forge can do his thing now_


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 31, 2013)

Sim: -34 HP, 3 HS| down| flying! (well, I guess not now) | infusion*2, radiant sig, lightning sig, enrgy thft, elixir of flying, dim vortex, healing fig.,  2nd wind, ever-present, thundering vortex, action point, cloak, borwd. confidence
Nar: 86 HP, 1 HS | various dailies
Buckthorn: 118 HP, 3 HS | | lightning sig expended |pinning strike, 2nd chance, bow power
*Forge:* 90 HP, 7 HS | radiant sig on waraxe | bash&pummel, come&get it, action point, 2ndwind
Dayereth: -40 hp, 4HS | down| surprise attack 

*Gargoyle:* in pieces but somehow still going


----------



## Jin Abackis (Jul 31, 2013)

On Sim's turn, the Healing Figurine administers first aid to Simorai (heal check 19).  If that does not stabilize him, Sim misses his death save with a 1.  The warlord makes his death save.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 31, 2013)

Its takes one of Sim's actions to command the figurine. Its sits there. 

And a 1...

_Someone can roll for Forge...its more fun when one of you do it._


----------



## Buckthorn (Aug 1, 2013)

Buckthorn will shoot at the Gargoyle once again.  He mutters a prayer to Ryessa under his breath.. and hits again both times - another critical and another hit (20 and 19).

Damage: 12 1st arrow

16 2nd arrow + 16 (hunter's quarry) + 17 for thunderbow critical + plus 3 for Sly Hunter (+3 damage against an isolated target). 

64 damage total.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Aug 1, 2013)

If the gargoyle is still standing, Nar will let loose another missile, if not he will stabilize the closest downed ally.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 1, 2013)

The gargoyle breaks up into many, many pieces.

Nar starts to stabilize the warlord (need a heal check, but its to trigger 2nd wind, so not too hard).


----------



## dyermaker001 (Aug 1, 2013)

25 heal check.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 1, 2013)

"sssAHH." "You never get used to that."

Sim remains dying (another save is needed). You have taken varying degrees of damage. There is no visible exit from the room, except where you came in.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Aug 1, 2013)

Simorai makes his save.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Aug 1, 2013)

I believe that the warlord is now up with the heal check.  In his round, if he has healing left, he grants it to Simorai.  Either way, he moves 2 squares closer to Sim in the same round.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Aug 1, 2013)

As Simorai’s blood slowly drains away, he is somewhat dumbfounded as to why the Healing Figurine has not administered healing aid as previously instructed (has Acererak recognized his peril and intervened to try to eliminate his most dangerous foe?).   In any event, Simorai wonders if Nar can trigger the Healing Figurine to complete the healing command through his mastery of the arcane (Arcana check?) or at least move closer (without trigging the gravity thing) to help Simorai in his moment of weakness.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 1, 2013)

The ancient high elf stabilizes the genasi.

Edit: one might be dumbfounded by assuming that such a figurine has intelligence, can be programmed in advance, or would allow one to take actions without taking them.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Aug 1, 2013)

Simorai thanks the warlord for his assistance.  Now that the shadow of death has been lifted, he recognizes he must have been suffering from some delusionals about dumb figurines that he shrugs off and will not burden anyone with again.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 2, 2013)

TerraDave said:


> ...You have taken varying degrees of damage. There is no visible exit from the room, except where you came in.




...


----------



## Jin Abackis (Aug 2, 2013)

Unless the others object, Simorai will take 2 short rests so the warlord can use Inspiring Word for two healing surges.  Simorai saves his last HS.  If attacked during the short rests, if possible, Simorai immediately uses 2 of his remaining healing surges. 
When able, Simorai examines the favorite pedestal on wall 1.  Now that he is next to it, he tries to determine if there are any magical or physical properties of the pedestal that were not detectable from afar.  (Perception – 35 (rolled 20); Arcana - 28).


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 2, 2013)

you confirm that there is nothing special about pedestal 1 (the gargoyle must have just liked it). 

But the pedestals are the things that _stand out_ in the room. 

You are back on your feet, you (and everyone) should let me know how they are moving.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Aug 3, 2013)

From his inspection of the pedestal, can Simorai tell if the pedestal extends into the floor (possibly being able to move up and down like an elevator)?  Simorai steps onto the pedestal (one square).  If it starts to move, he immediately jumps off.  If it does not move, he searches the remains of the gargoyle (perception – 35 (rolled a 20).


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 3, 2013)

The result of your high perception check is--still--that there is nothing special about pedestal 1. Its does nothing, except stick out of the floor. There is little of interest in remains of the gargoyle, or at least nothing remotely relevant to your current predicament.

You are absolutely certain of this.

The rest of the room and its five other pedestals remain unexplored. The gravity effect is still there.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Aug 3, 2013)

Forge, can you please check out the pedestal on wall 5.   Buckthorn, can you please check out the pedestal on wall 3.  Simorai starts to move toward the closest wall (looks like #6 to the left).   He moves one square at a time and stops then moves again until he gets to the wall.  When, if, he gets to wall 6, Simorai attempts to step/climb onto wall 6.  
Meanwhile, the warlord takes a short rest and uses a healing surge + Inspired Word on himself.  He mutters to himself I’m too old for this %$#@ (likely profanity in an old dialect elven).


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 3, 2013)

Time passes. 

I think its safe up to 10 feet every 6 seconds. 

Pick a skill and make a check to transition from one wall to the next. 

If Buckthorn or Forge get over to the pedestals and examine them (with their high perception), they also seem to be things of stone that stick out.  I assume thats all they do (and their players can certainly say what they do.)


----------



## Buckthorn (Aug 4, 2013)

Buckthorn will move over to examine the pedestal on Wall 3.  (Perception). Buckthorn will look in particular for anything like a switch or pressure plate.  If he does, he will try to activate (or deactivate it) (Thievery). 

OOC:  Ah, there we go.. a 1.  Figures the universe would want to try to balance out the two 20's... Hopefully, Buckthorn's low perception roll means he didn't find anything to actually fiddle with.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Aug 5, 2013)

Nar tries to determine if the bizarre gravity is arcane and if he can disrupt it.  He won't do so, until everyone is clear or if it appears some has found an exti that we need the bizarre gravity to reach. (37 arcana)


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 5, 2013)

There appears to be no way to "turn off" the gravity effect.

Speaking of which, Buckthorn somehow destabilizes himself and flies up and then backdown, landing hard right back on the pedestal (and taking 17 damage).


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 5, 2013)

_just in case_

Sim: 104 HP, 1 HS| all dailies, elixir of flying
Nar: 86 HP, 1 HS | various dailies
Buckthorn: 101 HP, 3 HS | bow power
*Forge*: 90 HP, 7 HS | 
Dayereth: 98 hp, 1HS |


----------



## dyermaker001 (Aug 5, 2013)

Confident that his ring of Feather Fall will allow him to safely move about the odd room, Nar-Heru makes a thorough investigation of each pedestal, in order, paying special attention to the aforementioned stone knobs. (24 perception)


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 5, 2013)

move safely? investigation? stone knobs?

Is he just randomly hopping to fall in the right place (next to a pedestal?) if he does, what does he do when he gets to one? The ring does prevent damage from the effect.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Aug 5, 2013)

TerraDave said:


> they also seem to be things of stone that stick out.




Nar moves to Pedestal 1 (acrobatics 22) and examines the things of stone that stick out, trying to manipulate them.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Aug 5, 2013)

Simorai reconsiders moving onto wall 6.  He consults with Nar if he thinks that Tenser’s Floating Disk can be placed under pedestal #1 to lift it up.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 5, 2013)

_I have no idea..._

There are no "stone knobs". There are 6 platforms (these are the things of stone that stick out). 

There is nothing special about platform 1. It doesn't move up or down or around. It neither sings nor dances. It has no buttons, switches, or handles. It produces no earl gray tea. It has no where to slot in a disk, sword, floppy disk, or fingernail. 

You have, however, spent quite a bit of time examining it. Fortunately, Nar lands next to platform 6. 

It and the other platforms remain largely unexamined.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Aug 5, 2013)

"Is there something underneath it? I don't think that will work anyway"


----------



## Jin Abackis (Aug 5, 2013)

Simorai makes his way slowly to wall 2 (Acrobatics - 21).  He taps pedestal #2 with his sword hilt to see if it is solid all the way around.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 5, 2013)

You make it over to 2. Its seems just like 1.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Aug 5, 2013)

Simorai lights a candle (not one of the blackout candles we found).  He holds it up to see if there are any noticeable drafts in the room (besides the entrance we came in) or around the pedestal.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 5, 2013)

_For the sake of our own sanity..._

The gravity effect does not generate any noticeable drafts, and neither do any of the pedestals. (but if they are heavy enough, its not clear they would, even if one concealed an opening).


----------



## dyermaker001 (Aug 5, 2013)

Nar will try and make his way to #4 and examine it (acrobatics 15, perception 19)


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 5, 2013)

_by email, I guess_

you notice nothing special about 6 and then fall randomly. You are next to 3 with Buckthorn.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Aug 5, 2013)

In the glow of the candle, Simorai says a small prayer to Pathar to send them a light to guide their way.  Just then a thought flashes in his mind: if the pedestals are heavy enough then there may not be a draft even if an opening was concealed underneath.  Forge, maybe with your he-dwarf super strength you can move one of pedestal, sometimes secret things are hidden under nothing special rocks.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 6, 2013)

You'd be surprised at how strong Buckthorn is...but Forge is certainly the most athletic.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 6, 2013)

_by email..._

Forge confirms that the one on wall 5 will absolutely positively not be moved. He (may) flip off that in a dramatic jump to another one.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Aug 6, 2013)

1,2,5, and 6 seem normal.  Nar will examine 3. 22 perception


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 6, 2013)

1 is definitely normal, 5 definitely wont move, and the others you haven't noticed anything.

3 looks normal.


----------



## ecayford (Aug 6, 2013)

Forge does flip down to pedestal 6 and tries again to shift it.  29 athletics


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 6, 2013)

_Joroth grunts approvingly upon you...and just as the DM was getting ready to roll a d6_

Forge hurls (ie slowly moves) the pedestal aside to reveal a 10 foot wide tunnel.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Aug 6, 2013)

Simorai tries to make it to wall 6 (acrobatics – 15).


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 6, 2013)

_Joroth is not really an idea kind of god_

Sim goes flying and hits. hard. (37 dmg).


----------



## Jin Abackis (Aug 6, 2013)

Simorai does a back flip off pedestal #2 and tries to land on pedestal #6 (Acrobatics – 18).


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 6, 2013)

_Joroth takes pity, sort of_

The genasi, suddenly showing signs of current dungeon stress disorder, hurls himself at 6, and only takes 26 damage in the process (he is bloodied). 

The warlord carefully approaches the wall with 6 and ask Forge to carefully come down a bit towards him. Assuming the dwarf does so, with Forge's help, and his own freakish for an old elf strength, he easily makes it. 

He looks down on the bleeding swordmage. And hisses:

"Do you wish to die here, genie-slave"

The mortification seems to revive him. (invigorating shout: 1 surge, and 1 surge worth of healing)


----------



## ecayford (Aug 6, 2013)

Ouch!  Forge can throw a rope down (I think) to simorai
Same for the others, one at a time.  Actually, forge will let the elven warlord handle the rope while he examines this path they find themselves on


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 6, 2013)

The rope is being held-and an end tossed with a fair amount of skill--by the warlord to Nar and or Buckthorn.

Forge, the tunnel turns east and runs for a while, out of sight (50 feet+)


----------



## ecayford (Aug 6, 2013)

Forge will move down the tunnel enough to look around the turn


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 7, 2013)

*You* approach the end of the 100 foot long tunnel. Using whatever light source you have, you see a chamber a head. You don't quite see all the chamber in the dim light. 

It seems to have some kind of white altar. You are not sure if something is on top of the alter, but there seems to be some sort of flashing colors (?) in the light.

Eveyone else remains in the gargoyle chamber. Nar and Buckthorn have yet to make it to the opening.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Aug 7, 2013)

If Simorai is at the entrance, he joins Forge.  Forge if you would like to continue that’s fine.  But I can cast a ritual (Fantastic Recuperation) to get us all back to full strength to face whatever doom you have found.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 7, 2013)

Simorai said:


> ...I can cast a ritual (Fantastic Recuperation) to get us all back to full strength to face whatever doom you have found.




Components?


----------



## Jin Abackis (Aug 7, 2013)

From Nar’s secret stash?


----------



## ecayford (Aug 7, 2013)

Forge will wait for the group.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Aug 7, 2013)

What's the component cost? Nar could use his surges and dailies back.

Nar makes a acrobatics check to make it to the tunnel. (30)


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 7, 2013)

Nar grabs the rope and acrobatically controls it as he pulls himself in. He enters the tunnel (I assume). 

The ritual: a cool 3600.


----------



## Buckthorn (Aug 7, 2013)

Buckthorn will follow the party through the tunnel.  (Acrobatics check: 31)


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 8, 2013)

Buckthorn grabs the rope, enjoys the feeling of being pulled this way and that by this so called "gravity", and makes it to the tunnel.

You are now all somewhere in the 100 foot long tunnel.

You may be starting a ritual.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Aug 8, 2013)

"How long will this ritual take?  Do we need protection during the ritual?  It may be worth it"


----------



## Jin Abackis (Aug 8, 2013)

1 hour to cast.  Protection would be good.  But the ritual will only work if it’s been 12 hours since our last extended rest.  The ritual’s main advantage is to save 5 hours from taking an extended rest.  We could just risk taking an extended rest.   Simorai has still not gotten used to the concept of democracy (assuming this is one) but he votes for the ritual.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 8, 2013)

enough time has past (it feels like weeks...). the normal rest lasts 6 hours. 

of course, if Nar knew all the rituals he carried, you might have another option....but this also a powerful one.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Aug 8, 2013)

No objections (it seems) so we’ll go ahead with ritual. Simorai agrees with Nar’s suggestion for protection (Undead Ward, Magic Circle, etc., whatever he decides is fine). We set up near the entrance of the tunnel and away from the white alter. Simorai and Nar will be in the middle of the protection and the others on guard around them.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 19, 2013)

_And so Joroth’s chaos gave way to Pathar’s guiding light._

Their rituals allow them to recuperate and avoid a horrific and demonic encounter. They all gather outside the room with the broad white altar. On its is an all too familiar skull with gems where eyes and teeth would normally be. Before entering, Simorai looks down and notices an otherwise almost imperceptible seam that runs around the room, between the floor and the wall. Nar mage hands the skull, triggering the collapsing floor that reveals a 90 foot pit around what is now a white column. No one is hurt. They continue to carefully study the situation. The ceiling collapses. No one is hurt. Nar pockets the gemmed skull.

They realize that the only way forward is through an opening in the pillar. Nar slams into a wall and Buckthorn falls about 30 feet, but with the ring of feather fall and rope, they are able to enter the pillar without too much trouble. 

They follow a winding tunnel for almost 400 feet. This turns sharply down, dropping 40 feet into a chamber below. (And being the third major drop after finding the strange vault in the floor of the strange chapel). 

Strewn with unusual rubble, and, Forge quickly realizes, at least 1 concealed pit, the great round chamber is also surrounded by 12 arches sealed with stone. 

Its not long before the archwraith materializes, wielding a disturbing great sword. It declares the Moghadam is its name, that it was the architect of the various tombs of horror. “You have experienced my handiwork.” 







It also declares they are not worthy. Simorai responds: “Acererak and all his minions must die”. The being is…intrigued. 


They deliver massive damage, enough to kill several non-wraith tomb makers, but it survives and seems to become stronger. Even standing next to it is a source of pain, and while they try to use their powers to frustrate its attacks, its deadly sword and mind-wracking  psychic assault take a toll. Dayereth drops first, then Simorai, then Forge. They are revived, and drop again. Forge falls three times. 

It becomes clear that the archwraith has been imprisoned here by the demilich. It seems to take that anger out on the party. Or is there more to it?

At one point only Nar, now a being of fire about to be put out, and Buckthorn remain standing in the face of the mighty wraith. As they are bloodied, Dayereth rises, and with his albeit magic javelin, dispatches the being. 

It dissipates, but leaves its mighty blade behind. Simorai takes up this Ruinblade and swears to destroy Acererak…and his minions. The blade is pleased.

They rest, then begin to inspect the arches. It turns out that behind the stones of each are books and scrolls—hundreds of them—on the demilich, the tomb, and all things related. In spite of the rotting condition of many of them, the trove contains much value.

Including a few more pages of the Tome of Shadows. With these, the Tome is complete. With Nar, it immediately launches into a powerful ritual…to which the others are not fully privy. 

The others find a powerful Staff of the Storms and Guardians Cape, the extremely useful Ioun Stone of Perfect Language, and the odd Deadblast Bone. Along with 100,000 gp worth of residium and some large bags of holding (perfect for bringing in a library, or taking it out). 

The Artificer goes to work, draining the staff and empowering the spear of the warlord and cloak of the ranger. The fighter takes the newly found cape. The Artificer retains Ruinblade and also manages to find the Manual of the Planes (or at least one of a very few copies). And, on top of all that, he seems to learn a great deal about the demilich and its plans…

Meanwhile, Nar continues with plans of his own (or his and the books), somehow nabbing the Ioun Stone in the meantime, which begins to circle his head. The Tome has opened, or almost opened, a door to the heart of the cosmos. 

They discuss the area they are in, the Shadow Coast. Recall how before (without Simorai) they had come through Borivostok, had travelled north and encountered some hags just on the other side of the Aether that sold them some eldritch items. As this is recalled, perhaps do to all the strange lore they are reviewing, more than one of them says the name “Babba Yaga”

They begin the speculate on Acereraks plans. Simorai asks about the various other tombs they have been to…there is fey-aether and shadow-aether…but they have also been briefly to a third one, associated with death and cold. Could that be in…Hades, the plane most closely associated with death and the ultimate evil god Zorath? Why was Acererak doing all these things? Drawing power from dead billions of Gama World and from the other worlds? Spreading evil as well as building these elaborate tombs? To impress Zorath? To make himself into a god-like incarnate, at the same level as Asmodous, or Vecna, or Saint Cuthbert (or, though strangely it is not said, Melkar the Mostly Competent)?

Simorai leads the group in concluding that Acererak must have a third tomb in Hades where he his finishing his god-transforming plan!

Nar, somewhere in the midst of this, feels his ritual fail. A door is reached. And locked. And no power will open it. Just outside the Tomb, on the surface above, there is both an incredible rip in the firmament around Thraeya, a display of power that would allow a very large object to pass through from the Sea Beyond the Stars. And, from another part of the cosmos, a weakening of the already thin wall with the Aether, slowly filling the place with a dark fey-shadow infused “mist”.

They teleport out to the old ring of stones. Nar feels an alternate path may be at hand. 

It is probably not with the flying ship covered with Githyanki and from which red dragons are starting to fly.





_Like this, but with a lot of Githyanki_

They step into the fey tinged shadow Aether.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 21, 2013)

It continues

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...ttle-Granny-knows-Hades&p=6172542#post6172542


----------

